# Launching without drain plug...



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

Once with a naked Classic Gheenoe 

Takes 12 minutes to bail with a battery box ans Slurpie cups ...


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

76 views and on 1 to fess up... :


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

3 times. thought the boat was sitting funny with the motor cowl almost under water at the bottom... clicked in my brain got in the water put the plug in bilge was pumping for a good 10 minutes. this was my old wellcraft.

over the years i dont care who you are its happened to you at some point in time


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

I have done it twice, I think. Both times it was the trip after giving the boat a major washing and not putting things back where they usually are.

One of those times the guy I was fishing with noticed the mistake right away while I was parking the trailer. He just stood there as I walked back to the dock and smirked. Once I was back to the boat he asked if I noticed anything wrong. I didn't see anything right away and he just stood there laughing. When I finally clued in and jumped in to put the plug back I really lit into him. All my gear was soaked and it took me a good 15 minutes of running with the plug out to get most of the water out to where I could pick him up and start fishing. I was not pleased with him or myself.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

> over the years i dont care who you are its happened to you at some point in time


Kinda what i was thinking....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Drain plug? We don't need no stinking drain plug!
All my hulls were self bailing....Whaler, Whaler, Whaler!


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

> Drain plug? We don't need no stinking drain plug!
> All my hulls were self bailing....Whaler, Whaler, Whaler!


My Cobia was self bailing too, but had a bilge area under the deck. My friend's Edgewater (Bob Dougherty's new company after Whaler) is the same.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Because I work an odd schedule, I most often fish by myself. I have become very good at it. I can typically back down, get out of the truck, take the boat off the trailer, dock it, go park the truck then pull the boat away from the pier much more quickly than the teams I see launching.

About a year ago I was launching a a BUSY one ramp private place in Slidell. I backed down, backed the boat off the trailer and noticed my bilge pump pumping. DAMN. Put the boat back on the trailer pulled forward, put the plug in, then went on my way. I had lots of attention that morning.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, the new Dougherty designs don't use the Whaler sandwich construction.
My hulls were from the early 70's to the late 80's, foam sandwich from hull skin to cockpit sole.
You'd get your toes wet standing in the stern with the plugs out, but move forward
and the water'd drain back out. That was important to me as a diver/spearfisher.
Always in and out of the hull dragging a ton of water in my wetsuit.
Didn't want to rely on a bilge pump or batteries when diving.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Had a 18' Redfisher lappy and launched the skiff to go fishing with my girlfriend.  Felt like a stud - beautiful skiff, hot chick and as we pull away the skiff pulls a water wheely.  She asks me "is this normal" and in my mind I'm thinking "WTF?"  Light goes off in my head and I head to the nearest beach with the bow going vertical - beach the skiff and then go under water to put plug in place.  Cost me 30 minutes to put plug in and bail the water, 1 trim tab pump and any hope of ever being a skiff stud in her eyes ever again.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Have never done the plug thing YET but I keep forgetting my transome straps. Probably 100 times or more over the years. I think it's because I am paying so much attention to getting the plug in I forget those damn straps.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

you only need a plug when u stop


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

did it once...right in front of a bunch of people. Pulled back out drained and relaunched. Very embarassed I climbed into my boat and told my wife that I would meet her back at our camp, 7 miles away after a couple of hours of fishing. When I got in she was no where to be found, no boat, no trailer...nothing. Seems in my embarassment I took off with the car keys. Whoops. Not a fun evening in camp after that.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I've done it at least once. No matter how crowded the ramp may be I take an extra minute or two to be sure all is well. It really saves time and embarrassment.  :-[


----------



## rodneybyrd77 (Oct 31, 2011)

I've done it twice. First time I realized it right away. Second time I had already launched and pulled my truck up and parked. Got back down to the boat and had just enough water in the bottom to ruin my small AM/FM radio I had sitting on the floor. About the time I noticed that, my Onyx lifejacket got wet and auto inflated and about scared the crap out of me ($40 mistake to replace the radio and re-arm my inflation device on my lifejacket). Recollected myself and put the plug in real quick and just got on my way and pulled the plug to drain the water out underway. After that incident, I don't forget anymore!  I make sure the plug is in before I even leave the house!


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

I've never had this happen because I never take the plug out. Maybe it is just because we just have a really simple skiff but I can't see any reason to take it out. please enlighten me on why it is necessary


----------



## mlharris (Jul 3, 2011)

Done it once! Now I attach my drain plug to the boat key. It makes a good reminder. 
>


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

> I make sure the plug is in before I even leave the house!


Same here. I make it part of the trailer hooking routine.
Double check as I undo my transom strap/straps. # of straps depends on boat that I am toting.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

did it one time - launched a customer's 17 mako - when i pulled up the ramp - i seen the plug on the seat - i laughed ! i walked calmly down the dock,swinging it - owner says "what's that ",my reply "hull plug",his reply "boat'sinkin' ",me,"yep"...with that,the bilge kicked on and water was flying out - i told him,now you're sure your auto pump works,as i reached over and popped it in...
we still laugh about that,every season,when i deliver his boat...


----------



## bmack (Sep 8, 2009)

Did it once in a jon boat going duck hunting, found we had no drain plug but that an empty 12ga shell works good enough. No need to let a minor detail hold up a hunt.

Did it another time in my skiff. Fishing with someone I had never fished with before which messed up my launch procedure and forgot the plug. Had a long idle zone to get through and was going over things in my head when it dawned on me I didn't put the plug in. Anyway I was able to get on plane and haul tail over to a shallow bar w/hard bottom. Jumped out and and put the plug in. Bilge pump pumped for quite awhile. I double and triple check the drain plug now!


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

I once launched at Gandy Tampa side and ran all the way across the bay stoped at a flat outside of weedon island, started fishing, then the bilge kicked on, wondered why, decided to investigate, I left the plug out, but it wasnt all the way out. force of the water was holding it in place and it was only slowly leaking in, I just screwed it tight and that was it. The transom strap thing......guilty of ALL the time! Thing is, I grew up fishing from my grandfather/stepdad's large offshore boats and never had a need for transom straps, the transom straps, just arent part of the procedure that I started my boating experiance off with


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

> I've never had this happen because I never take the plug out. Maybe it is just because we just have a really simple skiff but I can't see any reason to take it out. please enlighten me on why it is necessary


Steping in and out of boat wit wet feet, bringing dripping fish into boat, splashing of bait well and last but not least. RAIN! I leave my drain plug out at all times unless boat is in water being used.

Launching a boat filled to the rim with rainwater might get interesting... :-/


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

DID IT TODAY!!!!!!!! WHY ARE ALL MIMPORTANT POSTS A DAY LATE AND DOLLAR SHORT?


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

hahaha good topic.

i've done it twice. first time over in blue lagoon with a 14 ft jon boat i had. i went fishing by myself back it up and tied it off the post. i went and parked my car and went to the bathroom(big mistake) as soon as i step out i see 4 people standing like wtf? and i run and see my boat half way under water! i run and back my trailer up and pulled the boat out of the water before it sunk....lets just say i sat there for a good while and didnt go fishing after all.....

the second time i did it with a buddy in the gheenoe....as soon as it touched the water i remembered...nothing too bad like the first one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Done it once with my Classic. I noticed right away so I just had to pull it back up on the trailer and put it in. After that, as soon as I finish washing my boat I put it back in. My boat is always in the garage so I dont have to worry about rain.


----------



## Bill_Nosan (Dec 14, 2008)

Done it about half a dozen times over the years. I always keep an extra one laying in the bilge area for that reason.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I can't say that I have ever done it where I backed the boat in the water, remembered it before backing all the way down.  But boy I have seen a lot of people at the ramps do it, lol. If your ever feeling blue and need a good laugh go and sit at a public boat ramp on a summer weekend.

Also for all you transom strap forgetting people. On an inboard engine if you forget to take the straps off and try to reverse hard and get the back of the boat deep enough you can hydro lock you engine.  Can't begin  to tell you how many engines we replaced when I worked for a regal dealer.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

> If your ever feeling blue and need a good laugh go and sit at a public boat ramp on a summer weekend.



No kidding!  I was fishing about 50 yards from the ramp the other day.  Heard a loud POP!!!  Turned just in time to see boat, trailer, and TRUCK go rushing into the water!!!  He had his transom and bow straps off, so boat launched sucessfully.  With no one in it...   :-/

I rushed over, as fast as my 6 horse would go and got my bow line attached to the truck bumper.  About 5 of us held the truck from going further.  I was all the way under, but ramp keeps sloping to about 45ft of water there!  We stopped it in about 8.  Another boater had a C2500 4WD with a winch.  Yanked him right out!  He sat for a while and did not fish... :-?

I got a pic, but you cant tell what it is. two guys waist deep in the water (standing on bumper) and the tip of the open hood sticking out of the water. Wife got video of pulling it out and posted it to facebook. Of course. haha


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

As a kid we had a boat at the marina getting a complete overhaul. Marina called and said it was done and ready to go. After school my brother, a friend and I went down to the marina to go skiing. When we got to the slip all we saw was four ropes hanging in the water. We went to the office and asked where the boat was and they told us it was in the slip. We informed them that it was not. We all walked to the slip and the manager went into shock because it was not there as we told him. Then he pulled on one of the ropes and it came tight.

The manager went and got a couple guys from the shop and they made a discovery that they never wanted to find. A completely fresh overhauled boat sitting on the bottom.

Two days later we had a brand spanking new boat.

Personally I have never forgot to put the plug in but I have taken the strap off on the ramp and while backing down the ramp I stopped and the boat came to a stop on the pavement. The boat had a slick bottom on for duck hunting and slid right off. My buddy and I grabbed ahold and slid it in the water like nothing happened. Never unhooked the strap before the boat was in the water again.


----------



## tacobreath (Mar 20, 2009)

Did it during spring break in the keys back in the 80's after a few libations during the 7 hour drive down there. 

Smart old guy's remove the drain plug when done fishing and immediately and without fail "no matter what" they clip it to the catch on the boat winch so the next time they launch it's impossible to unclip the boat without seeing the drain plug atatched to it.


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

More than once here. Which is why I liked the Whaler, and now the HPS - it helps, but ain't necessary, to have the plug in... 

Worst incident ever was took my girlfriend out for an evening sail and such  on my Hobie Cat 16. Catamarans have *2* drain plugs to remember, so since I'm good at what I do, in my 'rush for lovin', I forgot both...  :-?

We were probably 1.5 miles offshore under a nice sunset when I noticed that the aft crossbar was beginning to duck under the surface, and then that lightbulb went off.

Luckily, on the HC16 the plugs are held captive (if loose) into the hole by a plastic T-shape, so all I had to do was scramble to get them screwed in to avoid out-and-out sinking. We were half full as it was, and in light wind that boat moved sloooow. It was real dark when we got back to the beach, and we spent the "romantic evening" letting the boat drain a little, so we could pull it up, so it would drain a little more, then pull it up...

She turned out to be not that good of a girlfriend in the long run, anyway.  ;D


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

More than once...less than 10....


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> I've never had this happen because I never take the plug out. Maybe it is just because we just have a really simple skiff but I can't see any reason to take it out. please enlighten me on why it is necessary


I usually take my plug out at the end of every trip when I was my boat.. This is the only reason I pull the plug...

I have never launched with the plug out, but I'm guilty of leaving the straps on the back of the boat upon launch (several times)..


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> I have never launched with the plug out, but I'm guilty of leaving the straps on the back of the boat upon launch (several times)..


 That usually leads to the truck going for a swim


----------



## tkreitler (Oct 3, 2011)

Like most, I've launched without the drain plug more than once. I've tried to launched with the straps still on the transom. I've hit a dock piling on a narrow ramp breaking the axle on my trailer. 

Last weekend I did a really dumbass thing. I launched the boat and a guy sitting in his boat at the dock asked me about my boat which lead into a lengthy discussion about boats and fishing. I then took off fishing for about 5 hours. When I came back into the marina I was suprised to see a truck just like mine backed down the ramp.  Fortunately they had 3 lanes and were not busy.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Did it again this past Tuesday. No excuses.
[smiley=doh1.gif]


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

> I then took off fishing for about 5 hours.  When I came back into the marina I was suprised to see a truck just like mine backed down the ramp.   Fortunately they had 3 lanes and were not busy.


Hilarious!  ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I haven't launched without the drain plug. But what did happen recently was when I went to back the boat into the freshwater boat ramp outside of ENP I forgot I had taken the plug out. 
So I backed I in to wash down trailer and flush the motor. I realized I had left the plug off as I saw water flushing out as I got back onto the road.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> > I then took off fishing for about 5 hours.  When I came back into the marina I was suprised to see a truck just like mine backed down the ramp.   Fortunately they had 3 lanes and were not busy.
> 
> 
> Hilarious!  ;D


hahahahahahaha now thats funny right there


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> Like most, I've launched without the drain plug more than once.  I've tried to launched with the straps still on the transom.  I've hit a dock piling on a narrow ramp breaking the axle on my trailer.
> 
> Last weekend I did a really dumbass thing. I launched the boat and a guy sitting in his boat at the dock asked me about my boat which lead into a lengthy discussion about boats and fishing.  I then took off fishing for about 5 hours.  When I came back into the marina I was suprised to see a truck just like mine backed down the ramp.   Fortunately they had 3 lanes and were not busy.


That is freaking hilarious. Iv'e done all of the above except leave my truck in the ramp.....yet.

Did you leave it running?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> DID IT TODAY!!!!!!!! WHY ARE ALL MIMPORTANT POSTS A DAY LATE AND DOLLAR SHORT?


I left my plug out last time I was Mosquito Lagoon. So I have to agree with you above!!!! Unfortunately I have done it more times than I can count. At this point I need to consider putting in a 2nd bildge pump.



> I have done it twice, I think. Both times it was the trip after giving the boat a major washing and not putting things back where they usually are.
> 
> One of those times the guy I was fishing with noticed the mistake right away while I was parking the trailer. He just stood there as I walked back to the dock and smirked. Once I was back to the boat he asked if I noticed anything wrong. I didn't see anything right away and he just stood there laughing. When I finally clued in and jumped in to put the plug back I really lit into him. All my gear was soaked and it took me a good 15 minutes of running with the plug out to get most of the water out to where I could pick him up and start fishing. I was not pleased with him or myself.


My comment to that guys is karma is a b-i-t-c-h. But if saw him in trouble later on out on the water I would still help him and probably go out of my way to kill him with kindness. Don't want that karma coming back to bite me later.



> Did it once in a jon boat going duck hunting, found we had no drain plug but that an empty 12ga shell works good enough. No need to let a minor detail hold up a hunt.


Cool! I will have to remember that one



> As a kid we had a boat at the marina getting a complete overhaul. Marina called and said it was done and ready to go. After school my brother, a friend and I went down to the marina to go skiing. When we got to the slip all we saw was four ropes hanging in the water. We went to the office and asked where the boat was and they told us it was in the slip. We informed them that it was not. We all walked to the slip and the manager went into shock because it was not there as we told him. Then he pulled on one of the ropes and it came tight.
> 
> The manager went and got a couple guys from the shop and they made a discovery that they never wanted to find. A completely fresh overhauled boat sitting on the bottom.
> 
> Two days later we had a brand spanking new boat.


  Holy Crap! Thank god you used a reputable store. I have to assume their insurance kicked in.




> Last weekend I did a really dumbass thing. I launched the boat and a guy sitting in his boat at the dock asked me about my boat which lead into a lengthy discussion about boats and fishing. I then took off fishing for about 5 hours. When I came back into the marina I was suprised to see a truck just like mine backed down the ramp.  Fortunately they had 3 lanes and were not busy.


LMAO, funniest thing I have heard on this forum in a while. [smiley=1-lmao.gif]



> Smart old guy's remove the drain plug when done fishing and immediately and without fail "no matter what" they clip it to the catch on the boat winch so the next time they launch it's impossible to unclip the boat without seeing the drain plug atatched to it.


Thats a really good idea. Looks like there is about 10 - 12 of us who need to do the same thing ;D


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> I have done it twice, I think. Both times it was the trip after giving the boat a major washing and not putting things back where they usually are.
> 
> One of those times the guy I was fishing with noticed the mistake right away while I was parking the trailer. He just stood there as I walked back to the dock and smirked. Once I was back to the boat he asked if I noticed anything wrong. I didn't see anything right away and he just stood there laughing. When I finally clued in and jumped in to put the plug back I really lit into him. All my gear was soaked and it took me a good 15 minutes of running with the plug out to get most of the water out to where I could pick him up and start fishing. I was not pleased with him or myself.



last year - we were going to have a hurricane - i pulled about 30 boats for clients,few days later,they all were being launched again...
was at the ramp,launching a boat,i noticed a guy getting ready to back down the ramp - his transom straps were on - i stopped him,then noticed the hull plug out - the owner gave me "attitude",a real smart assed reply,i also pointed out his hull plug was out - this guy was just a miserible nasty cat - it was a comedy show,when he backed his boat into the hole at the ramp,which only got better,after he launched the boat,and discovered he left the ignition key on,with the battery switch in the "both" position,resulting in 2 dead batteries - the guy needed a tent for that circus !!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

....bring the trailer around Charlie!!!!
-shes fillin up!!!
heard that @ the ramp in a LOUD voice :-?

-a


----------



## tkreitler (Oct 3, 2011)

No, it wasn't running, suprisingly. I guess it was my lucky day.


----------



## Absolut (Feb 26, 2011)

> Like most, I've launched without the drain plug more than once.  I've tried to launched with the straps still on the transom.  I've hit a dock piling on a narrow ramp breaking the axle on my trailer.
> 
> Last weekend I did a really dumbass thing. I launched the boat and a guy sitting in his boat at the dock asked me about my boat which lead into a lengthy discussion about boats and fishing.  I then took off fishing for about 5 hours.  When I came back into the marina I was suprised to see a truck just like mine backed down the ramp.   Fortunately they had 3 lanes and were not busy.


That's a good one right there! [smiley=1-lmao.gif] Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I took a girl on a boat ride first date once. I launched it without the plugs. (I have a tunnel hull and one plug on either side so it fils up twice as fast). Got a phone call on the way to park the truck. Talked for a few minuted then strolled to the dock to find my boat with about 6" of water in it and my date standing on the dock clueles holding the line and watching it sink. She thought it was "normal". Diddnt call that one back haha.


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

did it two weeks ago,, caught it though before I disconnected the boat.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

cwalden said:


> OK, who has done it? Come on fess up... How many times.
> 
> Many years ago, the second time I ever launched my first boat, I got about 100 yards from the ramp and noticed the boat was listing. I thought that it was odd, but it was also the first time I had ever had another person aboard. About that time the bilge pump cut on and the light came on in my head! I leaned over the transom and screwed it in.
> 
> ...


Launched in a deep harbor, outputting out heard bulge pump kick on. The Oh Shit moment ! Two choices : turn back and sink or haul ass 5-6 miles and run it up on the sand. Went with plan “B”. Little sketchy but worked.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

After so many years of this happening, I'm surprised that someone has not invented and/or come up with some method of detection and notfication when launching without a plug.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Each time one pulls the plug to drain. Immediately put it back, every time and this won’t happen


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I was at an annual fast boat rally that ive attended for many years. My wife went with me on this particular trip, which is unusual. I tied my boat off to the dock and went to park the truck, leaving my wife sitting in the passenger seat. After parking, I saw a friend of mine launching alone, so I backed him down and parked his truck. Did the same for another friend. When I finally made it back to my boat, my wife was intently listening to the radio and didnt noticed the water just starting to gurgle up thru the seat bases in the floor. Frantically I emptied my pockets, grabbed the plug, and my wife is trying to ask what's going on as I dove in. That particular boat has a very recessed running surface and couldn't reach the drain plug and keep my head underwater. Had to swim under and get the plug started, then come back up for breath and go back under to tighten it down. Bilge pump ran for about 20 minutes to clear all that water out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

krash said:


> After so many years of this happening, I'm surprised that someone has not invented and/or come up with some method of detection and notfication when launching without a plug.


We don’t need more devices. Here’s a good way to remember it that I use at work for lock out tag out on well heads. Zip tie the plug to your boat’s steering wheel. I have my plug on a piece of paracord and leave it outside the hatch lid with the lid closed. If you overlook either of those you deserve a scare to make you remember next time. 
When I first got my Maverick I launched it while talking on the phone to my fishing buddy that was late and parked the truck. When I got back to the boat there was about 1” of water in the rear of the cockpit and I immediately backed out and just ran the boat in slow circles until it was drained. The bilge is hot wired now like it should be.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

CKEAT said:


> Each time one pulls the plug to drain. Immediately put it back, every time and this won’t happen


Sure...if you store the boat indoors.

Otherwise its a good way to turn your boat into a large bucket.


----------



## MatthewEOD (Aug 21, 2020)

I did it once, left both out of my tunnel hull. I remebered on my way to park the truck, ran down got wet up to the shoulder and put both in. Turned on the pumps and went fishing.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Years ago I had a bass boat. Had one of those plugs with the lever. I thought it was a good idea to put it in from inside the bilge. As I was riding around, yes the bilge pump started at the same time the back of the boat started to sink.. Found the plug, ran the boat without the plug till most of the water was out then reached down and put it in from outside
Now I have 3 plugs to put in, 2 for the sponsons and one metal screw in plug. When I get to the ramp before I back down I put them in. I keep them in a plastic tub I keep in the sponson.


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

This was one of many issues I tackled when designing the zero18. The drain is through the well in the cockpit liner which is glued to the hull. Water fills the cockpit as high as the boat drafts when the plug is left out. This photo shows how much water is in the boat with me (200lbs) on board with fuel and gear. It is also easy to pull since it is under your feet while driving if you want to siphon out the water while on plane. Additionally, the bilge pump is easy to replace/maintain and all hatch gutters and splash wells on the deck drain overboard to reduce the amount of water and pump killing debris in the bilge pump.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Hell's Bay uses identical garboard drain plugs for the bilge and for the cooler seat--that way, if you forget- or lose one, you have a back up.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

I did it about a year ago. A little backwoods "ramp" 4 or 5 miles back a Forest Service road. There's a rapid just above the put in. I always put the skiff in and drag it up thru the rapid and fish the pools above. So, dragging the boat upstream in fast water I didnt notice any problems. Fired up the bow mount and jumped in as the boat came by, like I had 20 times before. Noticed water in the boat, but I had fished thru a 2 hour downpour at the first spot, so I wrote it off as water that didnt make it out of the boat on the drive over. Tied on a fly and climbed up on the casting deck. Casted a while and noticed this fucker is listing. All hell brakes loose as I try to shoot the rapid back to the "ramp". Got wedged against a downed tree and eventually had to jump in and paddle drag the boat the last 30' or so. Fuckin shit show.

Got the boat out and realized the $300 musky net was gone.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I got used to launching and recovering alone, and every time I’ve forgotten the plug or the transom straps I had someone “helping” me or I got wrapped up in a conversation. I’ve learned to politely refuse help, so I don’t break my routine. What I still haven‘t learned yet is to quit trying to help others, and breaking their routine. 

I used to leave the livewell drains open in the bass boat. I once had a plastic fitting break off the bottom of one of the livewells. The drain line (with the valve open) laid down in the bilge with water flowing in. Fortunately, I had dual bilge pumps.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I got used to launching and recovering alone, and every time I’ve forgotten the plug or the transom straps I had someone “helping” me or I got wrapped up in a conversation. I’ve learned to politely refuse help, so I don’t break my routine. What I still have ‘t learned yet is to quit trying to help others, and breaking their routine.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

More boats should ship with one of these factory installed.






Boat Drain Plug - Remote Drain Plug for Boats - Flow-Rite


The Flow-Rite remote boat drain plug is convenient, flexible, durable, and provides peace of mind. Shop now or browse our resources.




www.flow-rite.com


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

NealXB2003 said:


> More boats should ship with one of these factory installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing like a complicated solution to a simple problem...


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Anybody recall the old “duckbill” plugs? Just a simple ohe way plug you never had to remove.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

hipshot said:


> Anybody recall the old “duckbill” plugs? Just a simple ohe way plug you never had to remove.


You can't even find those any more.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I was reading this thread just last week. Didn’t stop my dumb @$$ from backing off my drive-on lift and heading out into the Intracoastal this morning minus the plug...😡
Fortunately I remembered after about 100 yards idling down the canal. Much easier to reach from the rear deck than the plug hole was in my old Ranger....😜
I use it so infrequently anymore that I’m always forgetting something when I do get it out. On the plus side, I did have my Minn-Kota remote when I reached my destination and didn‘t need to turn around and go all the way back to get it. Been there, done that.


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

hipshot said:


> I got used to launching and recovering alone, and every time I’ve forgotten the plug or the transom straps I had someone “helping” me or I got wrapped up in a conversation. I’ve learned to politely refuse help, so I don’t break my routine. What I still have ‘t learned yet is to quit trying to help others, and breaking their routine.


This ^^^^^ is exactly right


----------



## gheenoekp321 (Sep 18, 2013)

JaxLaxFish said:


> I've never had this happen because I never take the plug out. Maybe it is just because we just have a really simple skiff but I can't see any reason to take it out. please enlighten me on why it is necessary


Some boats don’t have scuppers. Some drain water into the hull. If you were to get rained on or when it’s rough out and water splashes into your boat or even when you simply just clean the boat your hose water will go into the hull therefore forcing you to pull the drain plug.


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

gheenoekp321 said:


> Some boats don’t have scuppers. Some drain water into the hull. If you were to get rained on or when it’s rough out and water splashes into your boat or even when you simply just clean the boat your hose water will go into the hull therefore forcing you to pull the drain plug.


I never remove mine. The boat is on a lift and the bilge pump takes care of it. Am I missing something that I should know about?


----------



## gheenoekp321 (Sep 18, 2013)

Gadaboutgaddis said:


> I never remove mine. The boat is on a lift and the bilge pump takes care of it. Am I missing something that I should know about?


Your bilge pump takes care of all of it? Every single drop of it? In my boat there’s a little spot that about a cup or two puddles up in the back rite before the main drain plug I pull the plug to drain that water out because my bilge pump can’t get to it and with the ocd I have I like the hull to stay completely dry and don’t want that water sitting there. I guess I could just let it sit there probably wouldn’t hurt it’s mostly fresh hose water from cleaning anyways. If my boat sat on a lift like yours I probably wouldn’t pull the drain plug either because it would be hard to access.


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

I have no idea if it gets everything out. Access on the lift is the big issue. It would entail my old ass leaning over to get them and I know I would eventually wind up in the drink. I just don't want to have problems later on if what I am doing is wrong. So that's why I asked.


----------



## gheenoekp321 (Sep 18, 2013)

Gadaboutgaddis said:


> I have no idea if it gets everything out. Access on the lift is the big issue. It would entail my old ass leaning over to get them and I know I would eventually wind up in the drink. I just don't want to have problems later on if what I am doing is wrong. So that's why I asked.


Lol don’t fall in the drink man!! I don’t think your doin anything wrong bud I just like to pull my plug so my hull will be completely dry no moisture = no mold no corrosion hatches open sitting in the garage or on the side of the house on under the carport


----------



## coloradowalt (Oct 26, 2012)

Have never forgotten the drain plug, but I did change to transom tie downs one summer after a lifetime of gunwale straps. For the life of me I could not remember to remove them. I guess I was so used to the visual cue of seeing the strap across the back of the boat. After my fifth or sixth "incident" I immediately scuttled away from the ramp in shame to the closest marine store.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Yup did it once. Now I have a lobster buoy with a rope loop I throw over my bow trailer hitch when the boat is in the yard and the plug is out. I take the plug out for the Maine boat so it will drain if it rains. Its on a slight slope. For the Florida boat I use a crab buoy. If the buoy is on the plug is out. I take the buoys off when I put the plug in. I suppose some would launch with the buoy on the trailer hitch so it isn't fool proof. I figure if I do that I deserve it.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

hipshot said:


> I got used to launching and recovering alone, and every time I’ve forgotten the plug or the transom straps I had someone “helping” me or I got wrapped up in a conversation. I’ve learned to politely refuse help, so I don’t break my routine. What I still have ‘t learned yet is to quit trying to help others, and breaking their routine.


When I read something like this, I think of a buddy of mine who’s an experienced pilot and described the “Sterile Flight Deck” concept to me. People get distracted from their routine and bad things happen.


----------



## Strabo (May 16, 2021)

Everybody has done it once. Now, about that second time...


----------



## MOUNTAIN-OCEAN-TROUT (Sep 17, 2020)

I did it once on a jet ski when I was 16. Put it back on the trailer and drained it. Ramp was not steep enough to drain it all out. Put it back in the water and left the dock giving it some gas so bilge pump would kick on. I was in a no wake(Hudson beach boat ramp). Got pulled over and given a ticket. Cost me $55 for ticket. Have never missed it since.


----------



## Alex from GA (Jun 14, 2021)

In the late 70s I took my son and daughter, 9 and 4, to Lake Nacimento to do some fishing, skiing and camping. I launched the boat and went to the campground and parked. We walked back to the boat and I saw the gas tanks were floating. After diving in and putting the plug I asked a woman that just launched her boat if she'd pull mine out to drain it. It took over 20 minutes and we had a nice weekend after that.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

MOUNTAIN-OCEAN-TROUT said:


> I did it once on a jet ski when I was 16. Put it back on the trailer and drained it. Ramp was not steep enough to drain it all out. Put it back in the water and left the dock giving it some gas so bilge pump would kick on. I was in a no wake(Hudson beach boat ramp). Got pulled over and given a ticket. Cost me $55 for ticket. Have never missed it since.


I didn’t know jet skis had plugs😳
It would be awesome if everybody with a jet ski forgot to put them in😀


----------



## JFNELSON (May 20, 2020)

I’ve done that with my boat caught it immediately and pulled it back out.

My dad told the story of building landing craft for WW2. They were built in New Orleans and floated up the rive for motor install. He was a carpenter and had more experience that most on the job but because of his age they would not let him be a foreman. As he walked by the area where the new craft were floated he noticed one was drafting lower than the others. He told one of the foremen and they dismissed him. Later the same craft was drafting even lower. This time the foremen listened to him and they found the wood plug were the shaft exists the bottom of the craft had not been installed. He got promoted afterward.


----------

